# WTB Halios Watch



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

*WTB Halios Watch*


View Advert


Hi guys I fancy trying a Halios watch one with a nice coloured dial I am after a Seaforth or the Puck 2 so does anyone have one to sell me 

Thanks




*Advertiser*




andyarmitage



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

